# Need a system dump and boot image.



## xoomdev (Jun 6, 2011)

Mods feel free to delete or move this after I get what I need since this isn't release. Actually if someone posts links to what I want it will be a release of sorts.

I am porting cm9 to the gtab2 7.0 and there are a lot of common attributes between these two tabs where I will be able to combine most of the setup and probably produce a pretty decent running port without having the device. Since I don't have the device I need some who does have one to help me get the files I need.

I haven't seen a system dump posted as of yet and that's the first thing. Second is the stock boot.img

The first part you can do without root. (Just a adb pull /system) will do for me. The second part you will need root I believe.

Thanks in advance.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kalel90 (Oct 19, 2011)

I sent you a pm with a nandroid backup in it. That should cover everything i believe.


----------



## xoomdev (Jun 6, 2011)

kalel90 said:


> I sent you a pm with a nandroid backup in it. That should cover everything i believe.


Thank you sir. I might have a cm9 build later then if its everything I need.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kalel90 (Oct 19, 2011)

xoomdev said:


> Thank you sir. I might have a cm9 build later then if its everything I need.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Was this all you needed? Any news?


----------



## kuronosan (Nov 29, 2011)

So any updates? I'm willing to be a Guinea pig.

sent from my AOKP Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## bbubelis (Jan 11, 2012)

Any updates? I'd be willing to test as well.


----------



## kuronosan (Nov 29, 2011)

Check xda, they have CM9 ported.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ahmad_B (Nov 8, 2013)

i need nandroid backup in it too, please send to me.,.,.,thx before


----------



## Latrell567 (May 31, 2014)

System Dump. Some files may be syncing, but most likely not. This is from the Android 4.2 Update.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/o7it4jd33yxmaxw/AABzKm4HCUerOiYiy8VBeoYja


----------

